# how long have any of your lines et all blackpoints??



## aksm45 (Jul 24, 2009)

hello how is everyone?

did tou guys have any of your lines take really long before all black points to fill in? and anything natural you give to help like kelp etc......


aksm45


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I had one pup from one line that was finishing filling in at 5 months. Breeder I purchased from told me that the particular line was known for that.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Both of mine had all solid black points and halos before the came home.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Mine had ALL black points/halos when I got her as well, but I git her at 5.5 months old...


----------

